# Kromlech Chaos Legionary Jump Pack



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I was pursuing some manufacturer's pages today and stumbled on this.

Kromlech Chaos Legionary Jump Pack

Pretty slick design.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty neat! :good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

somewhat resembling the first raptor's jump pack


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahem, _second_ Raptors...










left is second, right is original.

I like those a lot though, the three nozzles are a nice touch.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm. Of the 3 sculpts official Raptors have had, I honestly quite prefer these to any of those three.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Hmm. Of the 3 sculpts official Raptors have had, I honestly quite prefer these to any of those three.


Agreed. I think these are a nice mix of styles and look satisfyingly different from Imperial ones.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Not bad - I prefer the current GW ones though I must admit, but still they are a good alternative.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> Ahem, second Raptors...


Well, the first one is not TECNICALLY a jump pack...more like a wing pack. :biggrin:
But you are right!


----------

